# WINNIPEG | 300 Main | 142m | 42 fl | T/O



## WpG_GuY

https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...260_256177908567823_1243012472319770624_n.jpg
Heather’s iPhotos (@heathers.iphotos) on Instagram: “Such a beautiful sunny clear morning here in downtown Winnipeg.









https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...529_325904211312518_6967204146940215296_n.jpg
Heather’s iPhotos (@heathers.iphotos) on Instagram: “Such a beautiful sunny clear morning here in downtown Winnipeg.


----------



## WpG_GuY

Rob @PrairieTweeter https://twitter.com/PrairieTweeter









IG Account (@tourismwinnipeg) on Instagram https://www.instagram.com/p/BnTZ_P_lcl-/?taken-by=tourismwinnipeg


----------



## WpG_GuY

Live cams are up by Les.net, follow the links


----------



## WpG_GuY

@300_main Elevator shafts coming in nicely- up to floor #2 with tons of progress planned for the weekend. A construction project of this magnitude taking place in #Winnipeg is rare- and even rarer considering not a cent of public money is involved. 









https://www.instagram.com/p/BntpFwonm0X/?taken-by=heathers.iphotos
Heather’s iPhotos (@heathers.iphotos) on Instagram: “Gorgeous downtown sky today


----------



## WpG_GuY

Tyler Wayne (@cree8ivecoils) on Instagram
https://www.instagram.com/p/BnwepslDJdH/?taken-by=cree8ivecoils


----------



## rikardo_200

I´m glad Winnipeg is getting a new tallest, this city is special for me because I went to the University of Manitoba for a semester.


----------



## WpG_GuY

rikardo_200 said:


> I´m glad Winnipeg is getting a new tallest, this city is special for me because I went to the University of Manitoba for a semester.


How long ago where you in Winnipeg?


----------



## WpG_GuY

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DnQJVy6W0AAoiWY.jpg:large
https://twitter.com/Paul_Hesse
@Paul_Hesse
300 Main Street construction update.


----------



## WpG_GuY

BuildUpWpg said:


> Finally some noticeable progress this week. The removal of the skylight roof has begun.
























































Heather’s iPhotos (@heathers.iphotos) on Instagram
https://www.instagram.com/p/BoAudgVHH15/?taken-by=heathers.iphotos









nøah (@ncrashb) on Instagram
https://www.instagram.com/p/BoA2iqgHBbH/?taken-by=ncrashb



OTA in Winnipeg said:


> Old skylight being dismantled


----------



## WpG_GuY

300 Main


BuildUpWpg said:


> They got rid of most of the sandbags on the roof this past week...


----------



## WpG_GuY

https://www.instagram.com/p/BoceKtPH4-q/?taken-by=dave_101
David Lipnowski (@dave_101) on Instagram: “#Winnipeg under construction”


----------



## WpG_GuY

unrememberedvoice 
https://www.reddit.com/r/Winnipeg/c...ries_what_building_am_i_on/e7rcg56/?context=3


----------



## WpG_GuY

Willow Creative (@willowcreativeca) on Instagram









@brent_bellamy
Some optimism for the end of the day. Winnipeg’s skyline when the residential tower, the city’s new tallest building, is finished construction.
https://twitter.com/brent_bellamy/status/1055215453688090624









300 Main (@300_main) on Instagram
https://www.instagram.com/p/BpPs3l8DijG/?taken-by=300_main


----------



## WpG_GuY

*BuildUpWpg:*


BuildUpWpg said:


> yesterday the last of the forms were removed from the 2nd floor cores. Such a long process to remove them. I assume now that the self-lifting forming system will be installed shortly and things will greatly speed up.


----------



## WpG_GuY

Update


Kris22 said:


> From today:


----------



## WpG_GuY

update 



Biff said:


> From 300 Main Winnipeg Twitter Account
> ‏
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]





BuildUpWpg said:


>


----------



## WpG_GuY

300 Main (@300_main) on Instagram 
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bq7zfiygPfg/


----------



## WpG_GuY

Dec 6 2018


BuildUpWpg said:


> Yes, the elevator core for 330 Main is being built on top of the existing core.





Kris22 said:


>


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## WpG_GuY

300 Main (@300_main) on Instagram









https://twitter.com/BockstaelCon/status/1072914139331379201


----------



## isaidso

WpG_GuY said:


> There is a downtown population of 17,000 residents.
> 
> There are 1000's of units in a number of residential buildings just completed, retrofitted or under construction:


That's good to hear. Things have changed considerably since I was there.


----------



## WpG_GuY

Live cams


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## WpG_GuY

Cam stills 08/12/2019


----------



## WpG_GuY

https://www.instagram.com/p/B0_aBcOg-l8/


----------



## WpG_GuY

@MarwestGroup
Interior at #330main coming along nicely, and a forest of steel so thick you can’t see through it. Lots of progress these days!
https://twitter.com/MarwestGroup/status/1163529737551130624?s=20


----------



## WpG_GuY

*Cam stills 08/22/2019*


----------



## WpG_GuY

https://twitter.com/PrairieTweeter/status/1170085761997316096?s=20


----------



## WpG_GuY

@MarwestGroup
Well that was fun. Chillers being placed. Productive Saturday so far. 
https://twitter.com/MarwestGroup/status/1170382617520300033?s=20

























@MarwestGroup
[friday] Columns reaching the 5th floor. Views improving every day (imagine the 40th!). Pouring the patio for THE place to eat in Wpg.
https://twitter.com/MarwestGroup/status/1170378971336380419?s=20


----------



## WpG_GuY

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2mvWr4HjB-/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2g_uNNgD9s/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2fXvlgHcbX/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2arhV1gf_7/


----------



## WpG_GuY

Biff said:


> Low end, where we are at...






3de14eec6a said:


> Overlay of Biff's image on the cam view





OTA in Winnipeg said:


>


----------



## WpG_GuY

> fter completing today’s climb, we start the new year higher than we ended 2019!


https://twitter.com/MarwestGroup/status/1212804302294548480?s=20



> Beneath that beautiful orange coat hides rampant productivity. Also, a nice, new eventual entrance to the parkade


https://twitter.com/MarwestGroup/status/1212804926687989761?s=20


----------



## WpG_GuY




----------



## carewser

^Thanks for the updates

I wish we could get more Winnipeggers to update it's progress


----------



## WpG_GuY

https://www.instagram.com/p/B8wE9VKpDXl/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B8rAZMnHBYj/


----------



## isaidso

Thanks for all the Winnipeg updates.


----------



## WpG_GuY

https://twitter.com/michelle373737/status/1233400236451749896?s=20


----------



## WpG_GuY

Big progress lately! Superclimber top sitting over 22 floors tall (21st complete) soon climbing to 23! Steel columns standing up to 19 floors tall! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265775183832309760


----------



## WpG_GuY

Updates:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283099693908713474





> New Entrance to 360 Main off the Main St. Drive loop complete, along with a beautiful lobby refresh!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283472293167951872


----------



## WpG_GuY

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCsAMPXgyOH/



> Marwest Development and Construction
> @MarwestGroup Jul 15
> Top of climber at 27 floors, top of steel at 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283518093482799104


----------



## WpG_GuY

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDclFUygRd6/










__
http://instagr.am/p/CDZixpfA-sn/










__
http://instagr.am/p/CDR7KT7giSz/










__
http://instagr.am/p/CDRDduTgBCm/


----------



## redcode

Dec 12


Look up ... waaaay up! by Alex Regiec, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Artis REIT appears to be bending to investor pressure*
Winnipeg Free Press _Excerpt_
Nov 9, 2020

Artis REIT released fairly solid third-quarter results late last week but it looks like it is bending to pressure being applied by an activist investor seeking substantial leadership changes at the Winnipeg real estate company.

The company reported a small increase in net operating income and increased dividends by three per cent in its third-quarter results, but already looks like it is yielding to some of the demands from Sandpiper Group, a Vancouver hedge fund looking to replace most of the Artis board and management.

Late last month, Victor Thielmann, one of the members of the Artis REIT board of trustees Sandpiper said it wanted to replace, resigned after Artis said it was determined he was not actually an independent director.

On Friday, the company said it would be postponing its plan to spin off its 40 retail properties into a separate REIT (real estate investment trust) until a later date.

...

*Sandpiper claims the information Artis said came to light about Thielmann’s non-independence was that his company, Nova 3 Engineering Ltd., provided consulting work on Artis’ large apartment tower, 300 Main, now under construction just south of Portage and Main.*

*In an emailed response, a spokesman for Artis would not confirm that Nova 3 did work at 300 Main.*

The spokesman said, "As noted in Artis’ press release on October 29, Mr. Thielmann has stepped down from the board. That will be our final comment on the matter."

More : Artis REIT appears to be bending to investor pressure


----------



## hkskyline

IMGP0360 by Patrick McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Old and New by Brent &quot;Bubba&quot; Mazur, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Without the maintenance/mechanical portion, it isn't much taller than the adjacent TD tower.


----------



## redcode

Feb 26


Up, up and away ... by Alex Regiec, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Winnipeg has a new titleholder for tallest building * 
CBC _Excerpt_ 
Mar 5, 2021

For the first time in three decades, Winnipeg's skyline has a new No. 1.

A soaring skyscraper at 300 Main St., one block from the famed intersection of Portage and Main, helped the city reach a new peak on Friday as the concrete was poured for the 41st floor.

That puts it at just over 128 metres, which edges out the office tower at 201 Portage Ave. That one, the former TD Centre, had been the tallest building in the city since it opened in 1990.

And 300 Main isn't done yet. It's still under construction with live camera updates every hour.

Once completed later this year, it will be a 42-storey residential and retail pillar soaring 142 metres above the pavement, anchoring the south end of Winnipeg Square.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/winnipeg-new-tallest-building-300-main-1.5936363


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368288640070164482

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370506684406239232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371638214398775301


----------



## hkskyline

Anyone that would like to join this webinar on April 21? The cost is quite reasonable for non-members.



Manitoba Chapter ACI - Meeting/Event Information





> *Presentation Overview:
> 
> 300 Main Street Tower Construction:*
> 
> This presentation will look at construction of the first ever residential tower at Winnipeg’s famed Portage and Main intersection, set to transform the heart of Winnipeg’s downtown business district at Canada’s historic crossroads.
> 
> This presentation will focus on the following:
> 
> 
> CIP concrete core construction
> lessons-learned and constructability using a self-climbing formwork system.
> Staffing/Crew makeup
> Lean planning and scheduling (incl. interface with other building trades).


----------



## A Chicagoan

*March 23:*

waterfront drive 2021 by Adrian, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

On one hand, Winnipeg deserved a new tallest and it's nice to see it finally get one. On the other hand, this building looks terrible, up there with the worst that Toronto and Vancouver have to offer. Poor materials, ugly balconies, an utterly graceless blob... It's quite the blight on Winnipeg's skyline, and as lame of a city's tallest building as any in North America.


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374866919132651520


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374870535323090949


----------



## hkskyline

* The Artis of a deal *
Winnipeg Free Press _Excerpt_ 
Mar 11, 2021

With new management and a new board in place, Artis REIT revealed a radical new strategy on Wednesday that includes selling off its most coveted assets.

The transformation, that will require shareholder approval, will see the real estate investment trust embark on efforts to sell off properties — one at a time perhaps — to try to bridge the gap between what the properties are valued at and what the units are trading at.

The new CEO Samir Manji, whose Sandpiper Group led a proxy battle last year to oust the former board and management led by Armin Martens, said the difference is close to $5 per unit.

...

One of the company’s most significant development projects is the $165-million, 40-storey mixed-used residential tower at 300 Main St. in Winnipeg, where construction is well underway.

Manji said construction continues on that project with the ground floor retail element — including an Earls Restaurant and a GoodLife Fitness facility — and the bottom half of the residential tower is scheduled to be ready for occupancy by the end of the year, with the top half finished by the end of 2022.

It’s a surprising approach for a company that only a few months ago was signalling its intention to double down on industrial and de-emphasize retail and office. Now it looks like those latter two asset classes will have a longer shelf life with the company.

More : Artis REIT's new management plans to sell off properties to unlock shareholder value


----------



## hkskyline

*Look way up! Winnipeg now has a new tallest building *
CTV _Excerpt_ 
Apr 6, 2021

One of the newest additions to Winnipeg's downtown skyline is claiming the title of the tallest building between Toronto and Calgary.

Though the building is still under construction, it has already taken the top spot among the city's tallest towers.

Once completed, the $165 million mixed-use goliath at 300 Main will stand 142 metres tall. Peikko, one of the companies involved in the project, said the 42-storey skyscraper will not only be the tallest building in Winnipeg – it will be the tallest building between Toronto and Calgary.

More : Look way up! Winnipeg now has a new tallest building


----------



## Yellow Fever

Even without this new tower, the other 4 old towers in downtown Winnipeg are all taller than any buildings between Toronto and Calgary.


----------



## hkskyline

* 300 Main Street – Will Soon Be The Tallest Building In Winnipeg, Manitoba-A Tribute To Our Steel Ironworkers! * 
Canadian Institute of Steel Construction News Release _Excerpt_ 
Apr 13, 2021

Once complete, 300 Main Street will stand over 40-storeys (142metres) tall, surpassing the office tower at 201 Portage Avenue, the current tallest building that reaches 128 meters in height.
Centrally located in the heart of Winnipeg, 300 Main Street will be a mixed-use apartment building featuring residential apartments over retail and entertainment space at the ground level. The new skyscraper will bring excitement and aesthetic appeal to an area that was once a notoriously difficult to develop.

Taking advantage of innovative construction techniques, the new tower at 300 Main features the use of DELTABEAM – a composite slim floor system for multiple-storey buildings that strengthens framing and enables the use of shallow element structures.The combination of a DELTABEAM system and structural steel columns result in a much lighter structure than other Winnipeg skyscrapers that are cast-in-place. As such, Ironworkers have been able to erect this project safely and swiftly in much less time than it would take to build a concrete structure. This innovative combination of materials also allows 300 Main to easily reach new heights in the city skyline, creating an eye-catching new structure that represents modernization and development of downtown Winnipeg. 

More : 300 Main Street – Will Soon Be The Tallest Building In Winnipeg, Manitoba-A Tribute To Our Steel Ironworkers! – CISC-ICCA


----------



## hkskyline

4/11

CN 7044 (GP9RM) &amp; CN 1419 (GMD1) by J.C Ferber, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390173493908496387


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397799353570381825


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 8:*








Skyline by Alex Regiec, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399245094356586501


----------



## hkskyline

6/5

Winnipeg, Manitoba by M K, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*The new location for Earls on Main Street *
CTV _Excerpt_ 
June 9, 2021

Earls on Main Street is moving—but not too far.

The popular location will be joining forces with the new apartment building that is being built at 300 Main Street.

"We are really excited to be joining the new project at 300 Main Street," said Ann Topp, who is the regional director of operations for Earls in Winnipeg.

"It is such a new, exciting part of the downtown revitalization. It is a beautiful building. That move is actually going to bring us closer to our guests."

Topp added it will put the restaurant closer to apartment and office buildings, as well as events in the area.

More : The new location for Earls on Main Street


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407777346422071297


----------



## hkskyline

The contrast ...










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409695634450391056


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412964345999347712


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411512518694957059


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412736158803562500


----------



## redcode

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414941307877871625


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418662340229320704


----------



## hkskyline

07-22-2021_ForksSkyline by Grant Cline, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/6

All my ducks in a row by Plonq, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423373349481234433


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429851289672953863


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430998684548964354


----------



## hkskyline

8/28

Osborne At the Assiniboine River by Justin Davidow, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

This project still under construction?


----------



## hkskyline

Yellow Fever said:


> This project still under construction?


Looks like it's almost there - from late last month.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431428964363370496


----------



## Yellow Fever

Thanks for the update, it just seems taking so long for a 42 story condo, but now I realize they don't work during the cold winter months.


----------



## hkskyline

Yellow Fever said:


> Thanks for the update, it just seems taking so long for a 42 story condo, but now I realize they don't work during the cold winter months.


Not sure if they can pour concrete during their cold (and long) winters, which could be why it has taken quite some time to get here.


----------



## hkskyline

8/31 










Source : Twitter @ bbphoto_ca


----------



## redcode

DanHarperPhoto


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437953779207393280


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438679214107111428


----------



## redcode

Sep 21









DanHarperPhoto


----------



## hkskyline

9/21









Source : Twitter @ jchliboyko


----------



## redcode

Sep 27









DanHarperPhoto


----------



## Zaz965

Winnipeg should have just one 200-meter building


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443370270689988614


----------



## A Chicagoan

The domed building in the foreground is cool!


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444790814933241863


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUsH1wPAEnH/


----------



## Zaz965

A Chicagoan said:


> The domed building in the foreground is cool!


do you like domed buildings? New York has an awesome domed building  
















Brookfield Place (New York City) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## hkskyline

A Chicagoan said:


> The domed building in the foreground is cool!











Canadian Museum for Human Rights


Dignity, respect and inclusion matter to us all. Join us on a journey like no other and experience human rights stories from Canada and around the world.




humanrights.ca


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447315709680312320


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448057549979365384


----------



## hkskyline

*Downtown newbies: Why some entrepreneurs are investing in Winnipeg's core post-pandemic*
CBC _Excerpt_
Oct 8, 2021

While the pandemic has forced many businesses to close in downtown Winnipeg, some Manitoba entrepreneurs are still investing their time and money in the area.

"Once the pandemic kind of cools down, hopefully the offices will fill back up and the downtown can thrive and be what it's meant to be," said entrepreneur Ericka Tagle, who owns a nail salon called Pretty Young Thing.

...

One building that's garnered a lot of attention is 300 Main St., a residential and commercial building just south of the corner of Portage and Main.

The 42-storey building has continued construction throughout the pandemic, and is now accepting residential tenancy applications for the spring, with 10,000 square feet of commercial space available.

The building is being developed by Artis REIT, a commercial real estate investment trust that owns Winnipeg Square and 360 Main, among several other properties in the area.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/downtown-winnipeg-investing-business-hub-manitoba-1.6203746


----------



## redcode

DanHarperPhoto


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474073578601656320


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ bbphoto_ca


----------



## redcode

DanHarperPhoto


----------



## redcode

DanHarperPhoto


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483529845976055817


----------



## hkskyline

* Winnipeg's tallest building preparing for tenants in the spring*
CTV _Excerpt_
Jan 25, 2022

People will soon be able to move into Winnipeg's tallest building.

A luxury apartment located at 300 Main Street will have its first tenants come the spring.

Construction cranes came down last week and now crews are focusing on the interior of the building.

"We're working towards phase one, which is opening floors three to 20 for spring. Completion of the project is anticipated for winter," said Jeff Lukin, the director of marketing for Artis Reit.

The 42-storey building will have 395 units and will also be home to Earl's Kitchen and Bar, which is set to open this winter.

More : Winnipeg's tallest building preparing for tenants in the spring


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @  bbphoto_ca


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*Earls making its move *
Winnipeg Free Press _Excerpt_
Feb 16, 2022

For over two decades, Earls has been a staple at the corner of Main Street and York Avenue. Within a week, it will be closed — and setting up shop down the road.

The new Earls will open in the Artis Building, at 300 Main Street, on March 14. First, though, downtown Earls lovers will face a three-week drought: the 191 Main Street location will close on Feb. 22.

"We just felt that… when we’re coming out of (the pandemic) — or, hopefully coming out of it — it’s the right time for us to open," said Jacqueline Edwards, director of regional brand and marketing at Earls.

More : Earls' new Portage and Main location will feature ‘distinct differences’


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503400733969993728


----------



## hkskyline

*Artis REIT one year later: ‘efforts continue to bear fruit’ *
Winnipeg Free Press _Excerpt_
Mar. 23, 2022

There were eyebrows raised and some finger-wagging regarding self-serving transactions but one year after Samir Manji and Sandpiper Group gained control of the board of Winnipeg-based Artis REIT investors can’t feel too bad.

With the release of its annual results earlier this month, the real estate company has a smaller footprint — the value of total investment properties is down about 12 per cent— and total revenue was down 8.6 per cent but the REIT increased its profits by 1,706 per cent.

...

Perhaps the company’s highest profile development — literally and figuratively — is the 40-storey 300 Main project in Winnipeg just south of Portage and Main. Pre-leasing is now underway for the apartments on the first 20 floors of the building.

More : Artis REIT one year later: ‘efforts continue to bear fruit’


----------



## A Chicagoan

*March 18:*

3 Flags by Osarieme Eweka, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Downtown Winnipeg expecting return to offices this spring: BIZ poll *
Global News _Excerpt_
Apr 18, 2022

The COVID-19 pandemic isn’t over, but downtown Winnipeg is starting to get a little busier as more and more employees are returning to work at office buildings in the core area.

According to recent polling commissioned by the Downtown Winnipeg BIZ, the numbers of in-office workers are climbing, slowly but surely, two years after the pandemic sent a large percentage of employees to work from home.

... 

Winnipeg Chamber of Commerce president Loren Remillard told 680 CJOB that for a revitalization of the city’s core, the focus shouldn’t rest entirely on the return of the downtown office worker.

“We need to make sure that we are having mixed-use development in our downtown — more residential,” he said.

“We’re seeing the benefits, for example, of 300 Main. It’s our new tallest building, a lot of residential units in that place, it’s going to create some vibrancy in that corner — create some 24/7 activity.”

More : Downtown Winnipeg expecting return to offices this spring: BIZ poll - Winnipeg | Globalnews.ca


----------



## hkskyline

* The Downtown Density Dilemma *
The Manitoban _Excerpt_
Mar 30, 2022

Downtown Winnipeg has had its ups anddowns, but the city’s current lack of initiative and vision in urban planningand development has resulted in its slow and consistent demise.

Developments being prioritized by Winnipeg’s planning commission such as 300 Main do notappear to take into account the potential benefits of certain projects for thesurrounding community. Instead, many of these larger developments tend to focuson how large the profit margins are.

This is not to say that the profits in city planning are something to be overlooked— of course, money plays a significant role in outcomes like construction andoperating costs, but there is space to create a balance between renderedprofits and social integrity.

Downtown Winnipeg has more than enough high-end condos, empty heritage buildings andparking lots, among many other narrowly scoped developments. Why not try tointroduce developments that provide space for valuable amenities that wouldenable urban, non-motor-vehicle-oriented living? It’s a shame to see howunlivable our downtown is, ranging from issues such as the cost of living tolack of essential services like grocery stores. It may be shocking to mostWinnipeggers that their downtown remains radically underpopulated despiteconstant efforts to make it more attractive, but considering the lack of necessaryamenities coupled with inflated living costs, it should be expected. 

The long-term goals of community-oriented planning have been timelessly proven towork in other major urban centres around the world. Why does Winnipeg feel theneed to over-complicate this approach?

More : The downtown density dilemma | The Manitoban


----------



## Yellow Fever

I wonder what the occupancy of this tower is so far. Tower like this in metro Vancouver would have been long sold out even before the excavation starts.


----------



## hkskyline

6/5

Pride Sunday in Winnipeg by Dennis Sylvester Hurd, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

June 16 by peter.running.explorer


----------



## hkskyline

*STELTER: Bowman's final State of the City address carries reflective tone * 
Winnipeg Sun _Excerpt_
June 8, 2022 

Mayor Brian Bowman delivered his final State of the City address to the Winnipeg Chamber of Commerce that felt like a highlight reel coupled with a goodbye speech.

Prior to walking out on stage, a video from the mayor’s office played with the Foo Fighter song “Times like these.” It showed plenty of flashy clips of all the things that happened during Bowman’s eight years in office to the nearly 1,000 people in attendance at the RBC Convention Centre on Wednesday.

...

Bowman talked up the improvements made to downtown Winnipeg, highlighting 300 Main Street, which “changed Winnipeg’s skyline”, True North Square, the demolition of the public safety building as well as the multiple apartments and condominiums built in recent years.

More : STELTER: Bowman's final State of the City address carries reflective tone


----------



## A Chicagoan

*June 29:*

Winnipeg, Manitoba by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*June 29:*

Winnipeg Skyline, Manitoba by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------

